# Should I just quit?



## dodgers89 (25 March 2014)

I recently got a horse on loan and to start with he was a dream. Now I can't get him 500 yards from the stable before he chucks him head and spins around. I'm not the most confident rider anyway but this is stripping me of what confidence I have. I get off in tears and it takes me ages to get the confidence to get back on again. Should I just call it quits and return him and stay out of the horse world? I'm starting to seriously consider it.


----------



## jrp204 (25 March 2014)

Can you get some help with him, he is taking the mick and knows you will back down. Get some lessons be bossy around him and hopefully things will improve.


----------



## L&M (25 March 2014)

Have you anyone who could hack out with you?


----------



## jacksmum (25 March 2014)

Are you on a yard where somebody could help you? Or perhaps you could find somewhere local that you could take your boy to and have some lessons and help with.  He is probrably picking up on your nervousness which will be making matters worse.  Also as he is on loan perhaps the owner could come and help you? Good luck


----------



## Epona97 (30 March 2014)

I've never had a loan or my own horse, but I have had lessons where I just can't seem to do anything right. I am someone who sets themselves ridiculously high standards and if I can't get something right 1st time I often feel like I'll never be able to ride, I should just give up etc etc.

However, this attitude won't get anyone anywhere. A few weeks ago I just couldn't get a 17hh horse to canter. By the end of the lesson, I'd managed at least one perfect trot-canter transition - I'd proved to myself i could do it.

Anyway, went a little off topic there (apologies)! I guess what I'm trying to say is don't give up. Seek the help of an instructor/trainer who can help you and the horse. Have a word with the owner to see if they have any ideas. If after this you still don't feel any improvement, perhaps start looking for another loan. I understand you will have an attatchment to the current horse, but you will be better off with a horse/pony you are confident riding if the current one doesn't work out.

Good luck - don't give up!


----------



## epona14 (6 April 2014)

i am in a similar position to you! i ride a gelding, stubborn as anything and will not move in some of my lessons, then sometimes he will just shove his head between his knees and go bronking across the school till he gets to the back of the ride, i have had a few bad falls at college where i am doing a horse management course and when i go back to my normal riding school where i ride the gelding, my nervousness transfers to him and although i have never fallen off him when he plays up (only fallen off him when i lost my stirrup when he plowed through a jump) this really knocks my confidence, when this happens i just get on the mare that i ride, and she brings all my confidence back from a bad  lesson! i dont know if this would be an option for you, you could maybe go and ride at a riding school on a bombproof pony that will give you a good time! or ride a friends horse if you can? just to up your confidence 

i know i have felt like giving up a good few times, especially when people have laughed at me for all of the times i have had stupid falls that i could have easily stopped! but persevere! one day horse riding (and horses) will reward you!

as for your loan horse, does he do this just when your hacking out or is it whatever you do, wherever you go sort of thing? if its just hacking out, you could take him in the school if you have one, and just work with him and his obedience, if you dont feel confident enough to get on, lunge him, just to get that bit of discipline on the ground before you get back on, and of course ask someone on your yard for help, there's no shame in that!


----------



## HestaGellz (7 April 2014)

When it comes to horses i naturally always say &quot;Never give up on a horse&quot;! 
	But, i can see the issue you are having here and i&#39;ll try to help.
	I have a horse, that used to be a stallion but is now just a very grumpy old fellow. He considers himself king of the herd and when i try to take him out of the feild and to go on a ride he moves a litle from the fence but as soon as he relizes that we are going on a ride he puts his head down and trys to make sudden movements to throw me off balance so he can run home.
	There are a couple of solutions i have worked out to help myself with this trouble maker.
	1. Once, he did this so many times that i was getting really worried that i was going to hurt myself, so i got off, and lead him forward for a while untill he stopped seeing home.  Then i got on and he would continue forward since he knew the fight was lost.
	2. while the first one might not work on the most stubborn horses, i also recommed that you should try riding with other horses that the horse knows, if you can.
	Some horses get really worried when they find out that they have to leave on their own and they get nervous.
	So if you have the chance, try taking him out with other horses.
	If you do finally manage to get him away, reward him greatly and make sure he knows that this is what he was suppose to do. If he starts acting up again, scold him.
	I hope all goes well!


----------



## dodgers89 (7 April 2014)

Thanks for your advice  the yard I'm on isn't so much a yard, it's my friends farm so there my horse and hers. I hopefully will be riding out soon with the two horses but it's difficult trying to find time when me and my friend are both free and the weather is on our side!
Epona14 I tried him in the school first, that's where the problem started  hopefully I'll be having a lesson on him (weather dependent) on Wednesday which I'm hoping will help. 
HestaGellz, you're not the first person to suggest that I get off and lead, at least that way he's gone the way I want him to even if I'm not actually on his back. Fingers crossed I'll get out on him tomorrow with a friend and I'm hoping that might break the cycle. He just seems reluctant to leave his new pal in the yard!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 April 2014)

You could try leading  him out on a short circular hack route, on the way home get on him and ride to the yard. It is unlikely that the horse will nap on the way home.  Next time, get on a bit sooner and so on until you are riding all the way round.  This will build your confidence and the horse's.  Good luck!


----------



## lamlyn2012 (8 April 2014)

The horse is getting the better of you and knows it so you need a tool to deal with this. When you find a successful tool your confidence will increase. I would suggest trying what Ulrike Schramm calls "The mill ". Basically as soon as your horse throws his head up you turn him and turn him and turn him in very tight circles. He won't  like this and will WANT to go forwards. If he goes forwards and naps again you repeat the exercise. If he doesn't go forwards at all you do it again and again until he does. You will have to try to gauge when he becomes submissive but you will know this with practise and the time it takes will reduce as he begins to take notice of you. When you push him forward make sure you sit up and be very strong with your legs. Turn him to his soft (easier) side and I would suggest protecting his legs with boots. Good luck.


----------



## ananewman (9 April 2014)

Please don't quit. I was in a similar situation to you. I rode a competition horse and he would just canter off with me and the other sharer.
It got bad for me when he galloped off with one of the girls I rode with. She blamed me and said she couldn't ride with a novice. She told the lady I shared from.

I gave up on that share as from then on as I was told I could only ride in the school. I regret it now as I learnt so much. 

Don't quit you will get better x


----------



## Kaylum (10 April 2014)

If your having a lesson make sure you show the instructor the exact problem, as at the moment your achieving nothing. Ruding and horse owning should be enjoyable so your doing the right thing getting a lesson and help. Long reining is good if you look some videos up on how to do it (if your not sure). It makes them listen to you whilst your not riding them but you ask them to go forward and you can use your voice.


----------



## BeckyV22 (16 June 2014)

I've ridden quite a few ponies that can be quite 'nappy' and if ridden in a group lesson, will just go straight to the back of the ride unless you really do something about it. But my advice is don't let him go back to the yard. If he turns left, for example, towards the yard kick with the leg on the side he's turning and make sure you turn him back the way you want to go. Eventually he will get the idea that there is no point in him turning around because it won't help him go home. If he does keep going the way you want, tell him he's amazing and give him a praise but if he doesn't do what you want be really firm. Don't get off if he's being a poo, even if you can't make him move the way you want, just stand him quietly (if he will stand still) and sit there until your nerves get less 'severe', I don't know if that's the right word but basically until you calm down a little and then try to keep going! Good luck with him


----------



## applecart14 (17 June 2014)

You need to nip this in the bud.  Get a professional to help you and show you how to stop him from doing this behaviour.  It will take repeated attempts but you will get there in the end.


----------



## AmieeT (17 June 2014)

I had a similar problem with mine- he randomly did this one day, I ended up getting off and walking back to the yard in floods of tears thinking I'd hurt him! 

Quick check from his owner, who straight away said 'No, he's fine. He's just taking the P*** out of you Ams! He needs a good boot'

He's tried a lot since, but since I've been firm, his attempts are becoming fewer and further between.

Please don't give up, its hard when they first start and very down heartening but coming out of the other side is the best feeling  

Ax


----------



## dodgers89 (17 June 2014)

Thanks for the replies  I've done some long reining with him and he's been gradually getting more confident, as have I! We're thinking it's a bit of separation anxiety and a bit of taking the P. He's not used to being on a yard with just one other horse so he seems to have got very attached and isn't keen to go out alone. He's at the point now where if Leo shouts from the hard while I'm long reining, he'll shout back but carry on with his work which is a major improvement! I also changed his feed (he was on alfalfa plus and sugar beet) now I just need to work up the nerve to get back ok him! He's fine going out with another horse so I make sure to do that as well but I really need him to be able to hack out along as well.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (18 June 2014)

When he starts being difficult keep your hands really wide and low and your reins short to help control the attempts to spin round. Don't turn for home, wait him out like someone posted above. This habit will stop if you are firm with him. 

SCandy since you have so much experience, why not try giving some advice instead of advertising :rolleyes3:


----------

